
Cheating VoIP Security by Flooding the SIP - aburan28
http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/cheating-voip-security-by-flooding-the-sip/
======
fenesiistvan
A useful tool to stresstest your VoIP server or PBX: [http://www.mizu-
voip.com/Software/VoIPTester.aspx](http://www.mizu-
voip.com/Software/VoIPTester.aspx)

